# Limerick Bowmen $3,000 Money Shoot!!!!!!



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Outdoor 3D in the Woods.:BrownBear::elch::llama:

April 18th, 2009. $3,000 two man team MONEY SHOOT! 60 teams will compete in a 30 target Shoot Off. First Place Prize $1,000 Cash! Cash Payuts for 1st To 10th Place Teams!
Visit our Website at www.LimerickBowmen.com for further details. Click on the link at the top of the page for details and Registration form.


----------



## njlaker (Jun 10, 2008)

I am in!


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## desemipro (Apr 9, 2008)

*Team shoot*

My father and I plan to attend do we have to be IBO members to shoot? We shoot ASA... I am assuming that you are going by IBO rules I.E. 11rings? What is the closest big town to your shoot?


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

We are closest to Pheonixville and Pottstown. Montgomery Co. We have center "IBO" vitals. Placing a ASA type 14 is "under consideration" last I heard.


----------



## twistedpeep (Jan 25, 2009)

No, you dont have to belong to IBO or ASA. This is an open shoot open to All


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

When do applications have 2 b submitted by?


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

April 5th is the Registration Deadline. The Shoot is April 18th.

www.LimerickBowmen.com

Click the "2009 Money Shoot" tab.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Registrations are coming in fast now. Dont get shut out.
You can get a Registration by clicking the "Money Shoot" tab on the Website.

www.LimerickBowmen.com


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

The Clock is ticking. Better get those Registrations in the mail soon. Only 4 weeks to cutoff.

www.LimerickBowmen.com


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't miss out by being late with your registration. Top ten places pay!

www.LimerickBowmen.com


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Don't wait until the last minute for this. Register now!

www.LimerickBowmen.com


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Tick Toc. Registration will close in a few weeks.


----------



## desemipro (Apr 9, 2008)

*3-d*

Have you reached your min. amount of teams?


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

desemipro said:


> Have you reached your min. amount of teams?


Not yet as far as I am aware. That's not my Department, but I am sure we are still getting them in. Some people like to wait until the last minute.
We do have a bunch in already though. I do know that. I hope we see yours soon, if we don't have it already.
Prize money will be paid at the shoot. 

Registration cutoff is April 5th.

www.LimerickBowmen.com


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Only five weeks until the shoot! *Register Now*, before it's too late!

www.LimerickBowmen.com


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Three weeks to Registration Deadline, April 5th.

Southeastern Pa Region Shooters, don't miss out. 

Top ten places pay cash at the shoot!

www.LimerickBowmen.com


----------



## desemipro (Apr 9, 2008)

*Money shoot*

Yes you will see my father and I. We will be sending our registration this week, we are from Delaware. I will pass copys of your flyer around and try to beef up your turnout from delaware you are only 3 hours from us. We can't wait sounds like an good shoot.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

We'll be looking forward to seeing you again. We got a new Rinehart Caribou just this month.

Thanks for boosting our shoot in your area.

And good luck at the New Castle IBO State Championship.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

I hope you see it this time, "BigDogArcher".


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## njlaker (Jun 10, 2008)

registration in the mail


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

The "Garden State", Pa, and Delaware are onboard already now. 

Get those registrations in! Two weeks until the April 5th deadline. 

Registrations will be accepted over the desk at the April 5th regular 3D Shoot.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

r u having a pins class this year? heard u were:darkbeer:


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Acesarcher said:


> r u having a pins class this year? heard u were:darkbeer:


There is only one class,"Unlimited". If you want to compete with multiple pins, feel free. Put in a scope. That's good. Doesn't matter how long your stab is either.

One Class, Best Arrow for the team. Top ten places pay.

Adamstown is having a Hunter Class for it's shoot though.

If you come, and see one of the Groundhogs we got running around, feel free to shoot it. I know you want to.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

Sniper1 said:


> There is only one class,"Unlimited". If you want to compete with multiple pins, feel free. Put in a scope. That's good. Doesn't matter how long your stab is either.
> 
> One Class, Best Arrow for the team. Top ten places pay.
> 
> ...


LOLOLOL i am actually going to the chesapeak bay that weekend to fish the bassmasters norhtern open but if i see any groundhogs anywhere Im shooting them!


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Acesarcher said:


> LOLOLOL i am actually going to the chesapeak bay that weekend to fish the bassmasters norhtern open but if i see any groundhogs anywhere Im shooting them!


I figured you would feel that way. We got a couple setting up house in the berm behind the Practice Field again. I guess they didn't hear what happened to the ones who tried that before.


----------



## twistedpeep (Jan 25, 2009)

Registration ends on April 5th. Dont be late or you will miss out on a great shoot !


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

*Min registartion met*

Has the min. number been met?


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

NC100Kurt said:


> Has the min. number been met?


If the minumum isn't met by the cutoff, then the registration checks will be returned.
A better question would be, "Do we have one from Kurt yet?" Lots of people wait until the last week or two before they commit. I know that from experience, and we still have two weeks until the Cutoff April 5th.


----------



## desemipro (Apr 9, 2008)

*Hotel*

Can you sugest any good hotels close as possible to your shoot? My father and i are comming up the nite before, so that the drive doesn't make us too tired...hehe..only 3hrs but still would like to sleep in as much as possible.


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

Mine is in, I'm not missing it. did you meet the min. yet?


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

desemipro said:


> Can you sugest any good hotels close as possible to your shoot? My father and i are comming up the nite before, so that the drive doesn't make us too tired...hehe..only 3hrs but still would like to sleep in as much as possible.


There is a Hampton Inn about 15 minutes door to door on easy roads, and it has a Denny's next door for breakfast, and a 24 screen movie theater and a Turf Club on the other side.
The big new Outlet Mall is about 10 minutes from the Club, in case the ladies need something to occupy themselves.

I'll get the address, phone number, and E mail of the Hotel, and PM it to you in a day or two.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

NC100Kurt said:


> Mine is in, I'm not missing it. did you meet the min. yet?


We'll let you know around April 6th. Best I can do for now. But they are arriving now.

I'm pretty sure we still haven't gotten 40 teams confirmed and paid yet. There will be *No Late Entries *though, even if we still have some openings. They better get them in the mail before the 5th of April.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## desemipro (Apr 9, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thankx sniper1 for all of your info... and yes the women love going with us to shoots...but also love shopping...hehe


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

How we looking on this shoot?


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

I expect we'll know by April 6th. The guy who handles the registration pretty tight with info, but I do know they are finally coming in steady, and will until the last minute before the deadline April 5th. That's just how people roll, and the shoot isn't until 2 weeks after that.
You'll just have to be patient.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

desemipro said:


> Can you sugest any good hotels close as possible to your shoot? My father and i are comming up the nite before, so that the drive doesn't make us too tired...hehe..only 3hrs but still would like to sleep in as much as possible.


Valley Forge Hampton Inn
100 Cresson Blvd
Phoenixville Pa 19460
(610) 676-0900
www.ValleyForgePaSuites.HamptonInn.com

This hotel is about 10 minutes from the Club, and is located at the Oaks Exit of Rt 422. It is the place with the Denny's next door, and is within sight and walking distance of a Target Store, a 24 screen theater, and a Turf Club, and a TGI Friday's type of Restaurant.

The new Outlet Mall, Located at the Sanatoga Exit of Rt 422 (1 past the Limerick Exit for the Club) is Located at 
Philadelphia Premium Outlets
113 Evergreen Rd
Pottstown Pa. 19464
www.premiumoutlets.com

That should keep the women off your back, and you can make a nice weekend out of it.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Cutoof for regististration is next Sunday. 

Better get them in the mail quick, if you want in this event!


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Our Sunday 3D Shoot will be the last chance to register!


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Registration cutoff is April 5th, which coincidentally is the date of our next Regular 3DShoot at the Club! Come on up and enjoy a great shoot, and sign up for the April 18th Money Shoot while you're there.

www.LimerickBowmen.com


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Sniper1 said:


> Registration cutoff is April 5th, which coincidentally is the date of our next Regular 3DShoot at the Club! Come on up and enjoy a great shoot, and sign up for the April 18th Money Shoot while you're there.
> 
> www.LimerickBowmen.com


You can count on two more for the money shoot.We'll be signing up at the shoot on Sunday!


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

*????????*

What is the status of the shoot? It is April 6 and you said you would let us know the number of teams. Is it going to happen or not?


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

NC100Kurt said:


> What is the status of the shoot? It is April 6 and you said you would let us know the number of teams. Is it going to happen or not?


I certainly dont speak for the club or the organizers of this shoot but here is what I was told.I was one of the last shooters to finish the course on Sunday and I checked on how many had signed up.The count was 27 teams.The club is having their monthly meeting on Tuesday and I was told that they will reach a final decision then.In my opinion,I think most teams would still shoot even with a drop in the kitty so I'm hoping they still have it.They definatly have the terrain to put on a first class shoot.If it were up to me,I would contact the teams and see how many would show and how many would want their money back.They have enough time to do that and I think most would still come.Just my two cents for what its worth.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Sounds like a no go then.That isn't even half the teams needed. It wouldn't even be worth the entry fee for a top prize of less $500 imo.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

The Club will be deciding on Wed night, and we will propose that we make up any shortage to meet the minumum 40 registered teams purses.
Even if we have to pay out of the Club treasury, we don't want to disappoint enthusiastic shooters who have already commited, and many of whom are traveling for hours to come.
We are a Archery only Club, and are commited to our Sport. We never want to let down anybody who comes and shoots our events, and that kind our attitude is why our turnout this week was more than double what is was in April of 2006. 97 registered shooters is a damn good turnout for April 5, especially when Trout Season opened that weekend. Our numbers our climbing since April or 2007. Our popularity and reputation is because people know we "Put Out".


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Sniper, 

Thanks for the update. I have been pretty quiet about this but I gotta throw in my 2cents. First off if the club makes up the difference I think that is showing some real class, hats off to limerick. 

Second, I think that in the future clubs need to not guarantee a specific payout and then cancel the shoot if the desired number of shooters dont register. In my opinion a tournament sometimes needs to prove itself before it can pull a big crowd, so payouts dependant on number of shooters is a better option. 

I gotta disagree with AlphaBuck, I am perfectly ok to shoot for $300 or $400 bucks for first for first place, thats still a good return on my half of the entry fee for a days shooting....

Looking forward to the tourney.......

Les


----------



## NC100Kurt (Mar 29, 2006)

*Shoots on*

We would still come and shoot anyway also. Keep the shoot going. Thanks


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

We have guys from Pittsburg, North and South Jersey, and Delaware all coming. We want to make it worth their while, if they are any good, that is.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll still be there, i look at it this way i'm going in not expecting to come out with anything anyhow. Plus i pay that much to shoot some days for fun anyway. I just figured with less than half the teams it would be a no go, since in the beginning it stated everyone would recieve refunds if the minimum wasn't met. I hope it is still a go cause i need the money :tongue:since i'm currently unemployed.:shade:


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

alfabuck said:


> i'm currently unemployed.:shade:


Well, since you have free time, you should join the Club. I know it's a bit of a drive, but what else do you have to do with your time? You can shoot all yu want indoors and out, and when you are done shooting, you can cut the grass, empty the trash, cut up fallen trees, stump vines, cut, pull and burn Multiflora rose, Russian Olive, Poison Ivy.....

Sometimes, we might even notice, and say "Thank You".


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Whats the verdict man?


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

See knew thread.....

"Limerick Bowmen Money Shoot is a Go!"


----------

